# which lighting upgrade for aquaone ar850???



## flappa (8 Apr 2010)

Hi just found this site and would love to pick the brains of you guys.  I am currently using standard lighting that came with the tank 2x30in 25watt t8s 1 23.5in 20w. Tank dimensions are 84x58x44cm 165ltr.  I would love to carpet with hc have purchased jbl co2 kit.  One forum said i should go for 150w mh.  What do you guys think???  Also if possible manufacturer reccomendations would be appreciated could stretch to Â£300 but would obviously be happier if the costs where lower than this


----------



## ceg4048 (8 Apr 2010)

Hi,
    You should stick with the lighting you have and concentrate on learning the techniques of CO2 and flow distribution.

Cheers,


----------



## flappa (9 Apr 2010)

would i still be able to carpet plant with my current lighting.  I am managing to hold my co2 @30ppm.  I can see what you mean though i know i have a LOT to learn hopefully sites like this will help.


----------



## ceg4048 (9 Apr 2010)

Yes, if one were to honestly prioritize the number of things to learn, lighting would be at the very bottom. Assuming that plants are given more than the minimum required lighting, then any additional lighting simply acts as an accelerator. This means that growth rates can be accelerated but it also means that troubles such as nutritional deficiencies and algae are also accelerated.

You can easily grow an HC carpet with your current lighting specification but of course, it won't happen as _quickly_ as if you used the lighting levels that you propose to upgrade to, however, it is extremely doubtful, despite what you believe, that you actually have 30ppm of CO2. This is the most popular illusion of a fuel injected tank. Many people add higher lighting without first perfecting their skills at CO2, only to have the higher lighting reveal the brutal truth of their sub-par injection technique. They then blame their difficulties on everything except the lighting. Some even go so far as to assume that they need even more lighting to solve their problems.

I would suggest that for the short term at least, you explore the upper limits of flow/distribution, nutrient and CO2 application and see how far you go with your current lighting. You would be amazed at just how far these other factors will take you, while keeping you relatively safe from the travails of algal blooms.

Have you ever watch the David Carradine martial arts series "Kung-Fu"? Do you remember the scene when the young Caine is asked to snatch the pebble from the master's hand? Only when he has developed the skills to snatch the pebble will he be allowed to leave the temple. Well, CO2 is your pebble. Learn the techniques and you can then have any lighting level you want, but you must first learn the truth...

Cheers,


----------



## flappa (9 Apr 2010)

thanks for your response time to learn to crawl


----------

